# Keeping face clean?!



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Little Rocky is 9 months old now. He's getting so big, 13.9 lbs. I think it's mostly hair!

I'm having such a time keeping his face clean. First thing in the morning, we do our face wash & top knot. By noon, he's a mess again. Face wash & re-comb his top knot. By 5:00, he's a mess again. Anyone else spending this much time washing faces?

It's not so much his eyes anymore, the tearng is just about over, and is now clear.
He drinks from both a water bottle and a bowl. 
He and Rudy play a lot, so the hair gets messed up quickly. Maybe I'm doing it wrong?

I use a warm washcloth on his face. Should I be shampooing/rinsing/drying everyday too?

Any advice?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I can't see that you are doing anything wrong. Rocky looks beautiful.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

He looks great. Why are you washing it so often? What is causing it to get dirty?

Why are you using a water bowl and a bottle? I'd recommend you ditch the water bowl. Dipping their facial hair into the bowl makes it hard to keep up on their faces, and they always seem to drip it across the floor anyway.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Aw, he is so cute. I'll never be able to see Gryff with longer hair because my husband doesn't want it. Keeping him in a puppy cut was part of the deal for getting a dog in the first place.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Rocky looks adorable and very clean. It looks to me like you are doing a great job keeping him clean.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Thank you! He looks good in the pictures, because I'd just washed his face. LOL

I use both the water bottle & a bowl because I have a big dog too. I used to keep their water separate, but I had a blood panel done on Rocky and my Vet was concerned about kidney fuction. Worried he wasn't drinking enough water, so I put the bowl back. He'll drink from a water bottle, but definately prefers a bowl. Urgh! We run a new test next Tuesday to make sure everything is okay.

YES, I'm always wiping up the floor too!! Rudy loves the water bottle, won't drink from a bowl. Wish it was the other way around.

He gets dirty from drinking, Rudy chewing on him, rolling in the grass, chewing on his chew sticks & toys, sleeping, breathing, o) you name it - 

I take it you don't shampoo/rinse/dry everyday??? Maybe I shouldn't be so picky about how he looks. Although, since I'm showing him, I don't want the staining either.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Gosh, Cindy, I think it's worth it washing him up! That is just about the sweetest, cutest Havanese face I've ever seen. Seriously!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

In my world he looks just about perfect. What a beauty!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Thank you Thank you. I wish you could all meet him. He's just the most wonderful, sweet little guy. He'll lay like a baby in my arms.

This picture shows his dirty face a little better.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Cindy, even dirty he is just absolutely adorable! What a hunk.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That is without a doubt the cutest dirty face I've ever seen. He really is beautiful.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

CinnCinn said:


> I take it you don't shampoo/rinse/dry everyday???


Bwahahaha! NO WAY! Yes, I want my dogs to look good, but they are dogs! LOL! They are going to get dirty and yes, I'm going to have to clean them up, but I'm lucky if I get around to bathing each one once a week. By the way, that isn't written to belittle your efforts. I just don't have the time nor desire to keep after my dogs with that much detail.

Granted, Rocky is going to have a gorgeous face if you keep up the work you're doing. Heck, he already does!

Is it possible to put the bowl up in a higher place where your big dog can get it, but Rudy can't? That might be a temporary solution.

In the meantime, good luck on the new test results. I hope you get good news.


----------



## jmortenson (Dec 4, 2007)

Do any of your sweet babies like ice water? My two boys LOVE it! Maybe Rudy would drink more if it had ice in it. I usually bring a glass of ice water to my room at night to keep on my nightstand. I now have to bring an extra glass for the boys or they end up drinking all of mine!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Cindy,
This is the first picture I've seen of Rocky all grown up! He is so cute. I don't think his face looks all that dirty.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

What a hunk.ound:ound:ound:

Rocky's my Sable
Rudy's my Black Irish Pied

YES, my boys love ice water. Thanks for that reminder. I'll add ice to their water bottle to see if he'll drink from it more. 

I think I'm just being too picky. I tend to be a little OCD with the furboys. Funny, I wasn't that way with my kids. LOL

Well, time to go, I have lightly sear their raw meat patties. They don't like them too cold. LOL! I sound like a crazy lady!


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Lordy Jones, he's just as sweet as PIE!! I could eat him up! what a precious face. My Bonnie is just impossible to keep clean -- she WON'T keep hair pieces in and her white feet are nearly always dirty and I don't even let her out that much. I've just decided to "go with it" like I would a child who just always has chocolate on his face and grass stains on her knees. I wash Bonnie up once a day to three times a week and I only clip up her hair for special occations. Also, I keep her face hair around the mouth and eyes closer trimmed to prevent messiness.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Cindy, Rocky is gorgeous. I notice that Benji likes to drink cold and clean water. He mostly drinks from the bottle but he does like to drink from the bowl when he gets very thirsty. I too fear that the bottle may not satisfy his thirst when he plays a lot.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Cindy, I think Rocky has the most gorgeous face I've seen in a Hav! He looks so KIND. Oh my, I want to kiss his sweet little clean/dirty face...


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

CinnCinn said:


> What a hunk.ound:ound:ound:
> 
> Rocky's my Sable
> Rudy's my Black Irish Pied
> ...


They are adorable!!
Oliver and Comet love to play with ice cubes rather than have them in their water. They seem to fish for them :frusty: and then play floor hockey
It is a good thing SF doesn't have to many hot days in SF.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

What kind words. :whoo: I hope the judges at the next show see through your eyes!

I'll have to post more pictures.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

_Oliver and Comet love to play with ice cubes rather than have them in their water. They seem to fish for them and then play floor hockey_

That's hysterical! You ought to get that on video for You Tube!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He looks like one of Tammy Hendricks' sculptures. I want to kiss his face too. Good grief, he's too cute for words.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Cindy,

Rocky is just way to cute!! He is good size for 9 months. I think I am in love...those eyes. He looks like a little person in a dogs body.Now who is the crazy dog lady???ound:ound:

Back to the dirty face....Missy has a dirty face alot because Casper gets her dirty....I don't know what he does for sure. I only wash it once a day....sometimes she just has a dirty face.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Shelby loves ice cubes. She throws them around and them she'll chew on them. Then she'll throw the pieces around and eat them.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I love the picture of both boys on the couch. Rudy is very handsome, but little Rocky is just gorgeous!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think your havs are stunning---just stunning! They both have such cute faces! Whatever you are doing---you must be doing right,because I can not imagine improving what you have already!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I think Rocky looks really clean and beautiful!

When his face is wet, the hair around his mouth may appear darker and look dirtier to you. If you didn't wash it and just let it dry, would it be white again when it dried?

I battled Lincoln's muzzle staining for over a year until we got it cleared up. He is totally white now. But when his mouth gets wet, sometimes I think, "Oh, is that staining coming back?" but then when it dries again and I comb him out, he is still white


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

He looks great!

Well, some stuff you can brush out, like bits of sticks, mulch, dry dirt, etc. I usually wash Gucci's eyes/face once a day and that's it. THe baby powder will keep it dried out, usually and a top knot to keep the hair from making her eyes water.

I can't imagine several spot baths EVERY day..although, there are days she gets more dirty than others and I live at the kitchen sink. lol, so I know the feeling.

Another thing, sometimes I give her a drink from a water bottle (human kind!) and I just tip it over and she drinks/licks out of it. lol, I've mastered the art of not spilling it, so her face stays pretty dry. However, once you start that habit...be warned! They start whining for a drink every time they see you with a bottle. lol

Kara


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Rocky looks wonderful to me. keep up what you are doing.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My gosh, I agree, Rocky is beautiful!! Face looks good to me!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

By the way, sorry for the Rocky & Rudy mixup in my earlier post. I can't keep your cuties straight!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Cindy- No advice here on face washing (Maddie puts her whole face in the water bowl, but never seems to stain), but I just want to say how *CUTE* Rocky is! His face is just adorable! I think I remember you were planning on showing him? He's sure to melt any judge's heart!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Thank you for all the nice words!! I think he's pretty special too.

Jane - you're right. When it's wet it looks darker, and lightens when dry. He's got a little staining, from his food I think, that makes it look worse. What did you use for Lincoln's staining?

Lynn - YES, Rocky is like a little person. He loves to walk around on his back legs. I'll try to get a picture of him. He'll do it all the way across the room, like it's his normal walk. LOL

As much as I love his long hair, I'll be ready for a puppy cut when we're done showing. However, that could be a while. I know if I hired a handler, he could finish his championship much sooner. I've learned a lot - mostly from the mistakes I've made. I've been "schooled" by the professionals, but have also gotten a lot of advice & support from them. Our next show is March 8/9 in Seattle. What I've learned? That I do not like being first in the ring with a 6-9 mo. dog.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

CinnCinn said:


> Jane - you're right. When it's wet it looks darker, and lightens when dry. He's got a little staining, from his food I think, that makes it look worse. What did you use for Lincoln's staining?


Hi Cindy:
I used Tylan powder which is an antibiotic (same as in Angels Eyes). Lincoln's staining was caused by bacteria and red yeast. It was MUCH darker than what you are seeing on your boy. I've included a photo below.

I would recommend trying other methods of lightening the stain (topical treatments) first before resorting to the Tylan. Does his food have beet pulp in it? I was told that it can cause staining.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

CinnCinn said:


> What I've learned? That I do not like being first in the ring with a 6-9 mo. dog.


We just talked about this in my last handling class...I was thinking I hope this never happens to me. I am still trying to figure out where to go in the ring:biggrin1:


----------



## kao9016 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Eye Envy?*

Riley is 4 1/2 months old and I'm wiping the gunk from her eyes every day with water and a flea comb. I've heard that a product called Eye Envy is supposed to eliminate tear stains and bacteria. Has anyone heard of it or used it? I'm worried about irritating my puppy's eyes!!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Jane, Did you have to trim out the stained hair, or giving it orally cleaned it up? I used Angel Eyes for his tear staining. 1/2 strength for about 10 days, and have never had to use it again for eyes. 

I've also tried the Corn Starch, Peroxide, Milk of Mag combo. It works too, but is very drying on the hair. You have to condition really well when using it.

Lynn - I don't believe you have a choice who goes in first. As they call your number, you enter the ring. I probably registered for the show before everyone else, therefore, got the low number. Urgh. Not fun. I waited until the last day to register for this next show. )

Kao9016 - Riley is adorable!! What a cutie-pie! There are several good threads on keeping puppy eyes clean. I use warm water and a cotton ball to moisten the area, with the flea comb to gently remove to gunk. When the boys were little, I gave them a treat when we were all done.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

CinnCinn said:


> Lynn - I don't believe you have a choice who goes in first. As they call your number, you enter the ring. I probably registered for the show before everyone else, therefore, got the low number. Urgh. Not fun. I waited until the last day to register for this next show. )
> 
> Good advice....I think I will do that. My teacher said to watch the judge for a couple hours before and see the pattern, does that help? Missy's first show will be in the 6-9 months... are they very many dogs in this group usually?


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

I should probably be keeping some notes. Every judge is different. Some are quite conversational and helpful. Others expect you to know what you're doing and undertand their very subtle instructions. Go firgure - can't we just all have fun?! LOLOLOL! If you're watching your playful puppy jumping around on the lead, and not the judge you can easily miss something important. That's exactly what happened, and I missed out on a 5 point major. He placed me first, and asked the group to go around one more time together. Rocky decided to have some fun. I was so focused on him that I missed the judge point to a corner (very subtle) he wanted us to stop in. I was first in line, so nothing to stop me. He pulled 2nd place up and gave it to her. My fault, not my dog. What are you gonna do? Another Reserve ribbon. 

6-9 dog is the fist group to show. So you've got to be ready following the breed before you. 6-9 bitch (I'm still not comfortable calling them that), not so bad. You'll be the first group in after Hav dogs. My experience is that there are a few more girls than boys showing. On average 3 - 4 per class.

Any chance you can come to the Seattle show?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Cindy--I think if we had a best face photo thread you would get :first:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

CinnCinn said:


> Lynn - I don't believe you have a choice who goes in first. As they call your number, you enter the ring. I probably registered for the show before everyone else, therefore, got the low number. Urgh. Not fun. I waited until the last day to register for this next show. )


A lot of time judges prefer "catalog order" and you will sometimes hear the steward call that out specifically. You can always go up to the steward and ask ahead of time if the judge will allow you to walk in last. Sometimes they will. Or, you can just hang back and be the last to enter the ring and see if they let you stay back there.  Sometimes they make you go up to your numeric position though. It is worth a shot if you really don't want to be first.

Another thing is to pay attention to how your superintendent sets the number order. If you know yours assigns numbers based on when you entered, don't enter early - wait until the morning of entries closing. MB-F enjoys mixing it up and reversing the order a lot of times, so you can't count on them for that. I used to try to enter one bitch early to get the lowest number and hold off and enter another later so she would have the last number and they would always reverse it when I tried that, so I tried the other method and they switched it up again. I found out (second hand info) that they do that on purpose. Grrrr!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

CinnCinn said:


> Any chance you can come to the Seattle show?


Missy won't be ready, we just started our training....but I could go and watch the show. You know I have gone over the pass to Seattle on that weekend before and they had a big snow strom. I had to send two extra nights in Seattle before they opened the pass so we could go home.

Maybe I should go the other direction....I think there is one in Auburn, Oregon in March. Do you plan on going to that show?


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Kimberly,
Thanks for the tips....you know the inconsistency of the whole thing, is going to be the hard part for me.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

I should have been clearer, I meant just to come watch. I'd love to meet you in person. It was helpful for me to watch a few shows before I entered my first. Nope, we won't be in Oregon. Third weekend we're in Bremerton, WA. 2 shows a month is about all I can do.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Cindy--His face is adorable clean or dirty!!:jaw:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

CinnCinn said:


> Jane, Did you have to trim out the stained hair, or giving it orally cleaned it up? I used Angel Eyes for his tear staining. 1/2 strength for about 10 days, and have never had to use it again for eyes.
> 
> I've also tried the Corn Starch, Peroxide, Milk of Mag combo. It works too, but is very drying on the hair. You have to condition really well when using it.


Hi Cindy,

The Tylan/Angels Eyes will not do anything to clean up the already stained hair - but the new hair will grow out stain free. When I would trim Lincoln's muzzle, I'd clip off only a FEW of the darkest hairs at a time (not all at once or that would look too strange).

I also tried the peroxide mixture, denture cleaner and more! Nope, they didn't work for us.


----------



## kao9016 (Feb 5, 2008)

Cindy-Thanks for your compliments on Riley! She's such a sweetie!
She got groomed yesterday and the fur around her eyes was removed so there's hardly any more gunk (at least for now!). 

This forum is pretty amazing for Havanese info! I sit here at night and take notes on food, grooming, etc! I'm learning so much about these dogs. And I'm slowly learning how to navigate the forum and post pictures and questions!


----------

